# anti-graffiti coatings, recommendations?



## rjensen ptg (Jun 9, 2011)

has anyone found a good anti-graffiti coating? right now my project is a painted, rough, masonry wall. i was thinking of this. -

http://www.sherwin-williams.com/pai.../catalog/pro-industrial-antigraffiti-coating/

tho, it doesn't have any 'reviews' yet; hoping someone has feedback for me.

(in the future, also stained fences.)

thanx guys!


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

rjensen ptg said:


> has anyone found a good anti-graffiti coating? right now my project is a painted, rough, masonry wall. i was thinking of this. -
> 
> http://www.sherwin-williams.com/pai.../catalog/pro-industrial-antigraffiti-coating/
> 
> ...


I don't think you can put the SW stuff on a painted surface. That product sucks though. A siloxane is very rubbery and will attract dirt like no other.

You should look into an acrylic anti-graffiti with a crosslinker. They are very clear and can go over painted surfaces without looking milky. I believe you will have to go permanent over a sacrificial due to the paint underneath. Try this one. I used to sell these and have applied them as well. Good stuff.
http://www.tswwarehouse.com/graffiti-resistant-coatings.html


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

rjensen ptg said:


> has anyone found a good anti-graffiti coating? right now my project is a painted, rough, masonry wall. i was thinking of this. -
> 
> http://www.sherwin-williams.com/pai.../catalog/pro-industrial-antigraffiti-coating/
> 
> ...


*Don't use an antigraffiti coating* unless you are damn sure you will never, ever, ever have to paint that same area again. You CANNOT paint over anti graffiti and thus it has to be removed completely if the customer ever decides to change the colour or recoat. Obviously, anti graffiti removal means either sandblasting, or water jetting. There is no other way to do it. 

Trust me - we learned this lesson the hard way....

I would instead recommend an acrylic urethane. They're highly crosslinked, chemical resistant and have excellent mar resistance. Plus, you can paint over it, if you have to (after giving it a good sanding). 

We use the acrylic urethane on steel, but i'd check with your rep about putting it over masonry. It won't breathe so it might not work for that application. Then again, neither would an anti graffiti coating.....

EDIT - you could try a *sacrificial* anti graffiti coating. The idea with a sacrifical coating is that when the substrate gets tagged, you "hot" pressure wash the coating off (taking the graffiti with it). You then re-apply the same sacrificial coating where it was removed.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

I've looked into this stuff before. Haven't used it, but seems interesting. Check it out maybe you'll find something.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VTsJ3_r1yE


----------



## Scannell Painting (Sep 25, 2010)

SW Pro Industrial Coating is an excellent product.
We used it on this block wall last year. We painted the background & a couple artist came in after we built the scaffolding over the pond for them. After they finished up, the sealer went over the mural & it's like a rubber coating covering it.


----------



## thepainterjeff2003 (Oct 15, 2008)

*About your graffiti problem*

Just use a hiding primer. Don't over think it. I've done it before. It works great. I've even covered over magic makers with it before. Never had a problem.


----------



## Cosworth (Apr 8, 2010)

I recommend floor wax, comes in flat, satin, semi and gloss. Comes in 5 gal pails and can be sprayed or rolled on. Once defaced you apply floor wax stripper which can also be sprayed or rolled then wash off with hose, the graffiti which is on top of the wax comes off with the stripper. Then you reapply the wax. Cheap and very effective.


----------

